# I'm an UNCLE!!!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Wesley Clay Mullins 8lb 11oz & 20" long*


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats man.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Yea looks just like ya, in a family kinda way


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

That's one big boy...congratulations!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Gods gift
congrats to the happy family!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats mate! He sorta looks like you when somebody posts in the wrong section on MIMB :nana:


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations man!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations to your whole family.
:WAYV:


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

congrats p425


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Break out the cigs!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

congrats, thats a good size little critter, i guess you will get to give them a hand on spoiling him


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I can't wait to go down and visit. Gotta wait till next weekend.


----------

